# WHERE CAN I catch some SKIPJACKS or MOONEYES??



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

_ am out os bait fish for catfishing, treid fishing at the mouth of the Licking River twice . I never even saw them at all. I am willing to drive if I know the skipjack or Mooneyes are there to be caught!! Marklant down river Up river even futher if the fish are there to be caught. At the dams up river are there sections for skipjacks fishing so you do NOT get in the way of the Stripper fishermen? THERE WAS APROBLEM LIKE THAT AT MELDAHAL in the past. Thanks in advace for any help. With river up & running not sure when I will be able to catch them._


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

You can catch them at meldahl using 1" sassy shad (white) but your going to work for, get about fifty yards out from the beach and watch for them to start chasing bait. As far as the shad I've seen them in the backs of the creeks in somewhat shallow water off the ohio river don't want to name the creeks for fear of a tongue lashing but they were close to meldahl.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been down around Cincinnati 2 out of the past 3 days. I haven't seen any. I tried to for about a hour to no avail. If you find em let me know. Especially Mooneye 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Skipjack fishermen and Striper fishing is usually a good distance apart at Greenup, but Skipjacks can boil the whole area at Greenup and people get along. Hybrids have been hitting mooneyes at Greenup really well and are caught with a castnet. I'll update later because I'm heading up there myself


----------

